# Frozen yeast bread dough



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Rhodes & Bridgeford are the only two brands I know of. Basically they both have a three month "best if used before" date but I did experiment & did a bag of Rhodes in the freezer for four months & it was fine. Both are basically prepared & baked the same & both about the same price for a three loaf bag.
I generally bake three loaves at a time. Put one loaf in the frig & two in the freezer. No preservatives so will go bad after several days left out of the frig.

I have tried lining the bread pan with olive oil, butter, & lard to prevent the bread from sticking to the pan. The butter seems to break down. Olive oil adds unwanted taste. Lard seems the way to go & I found I like using a paper towel to apply it, no lard under the fingernails.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A three pack of the bread takes up very little space so usually have several bags in both chest freezers. The one is powered by solar.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I have used six month old frozen dough - it just takes a bit longer to rise. Like two hours more.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We have used it before too.once in a while I get the urge to make a batch of piroshki to freeze.not too hard to make,just time consuming.


----------

